# power hacksaw



## jct842 (Feb 4, 2011)

I know this has been around a few times but,....I found plans for a 1964 popular mechanics power hacksaw recently. I have done some checking and found I have a pulley set from a washing machine most of the other parts, a friend with some auto con rods and also the motor for the washing machine. I believe I am going to try to put one together. I am thinking about a shorter stroke to use a slightly more stable 10" blade instead of a 12".

I would like to hear from any one who has built a saw. It seems like I could make it low to roll under my benches and would come in very handy to size stock for my mill and lathe. 

http://www.projectsplans.com/downloads/power_hacksaw.pdf

John


----------



## Foozer (Feb 4, 2011)

Got bored last year and putted around with that gizmo (hiding from the Honey Do List)

Moved since so went out to other garage and dug it up, If it warms up enough I might just finish it, be a miracle if it works.

Robert


----------



## jct842 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a wood cutting band saw, a small delta with around a 57" blade but it is way too fast and not much ways to slow it down with out a complete redesign. it can cut aluminum if your carefull and spray blade with wd40. but no way will cut steel or iron. parting off a 2 or 3" chunk of steel in a 7x14 just don't work! john


----------



## Dunc (Feb 8, 2011)

Built this one (Pop Mech,Feb 1976) many years ago. It worked
well & could slice 1/8" thick slices from 4" diameter mild steel.
Sold it & bought a metal bandsaw. Latter doesn't do it better -
just faster. Often wondered why I let it go.

Some thoughts:
1. try to obtain a proper power hacksaw blade that is 
considerably thicker and wider - thus more rigid - than its 
hand hacksaw frame cousin. Also the coarser teeth-per-inch
speed the job. 

2. The screw on the blade tightener really needs to be *tight*.
I used a hex socket screw and turned a thick washer.


----------



## jct842 (Feb 8, 2011)

the other day while at the local farm store looking for saw parts I noticed they had a $350 dewalt display model d28770 on sale for $150. Now I don't have to look for anymore parts. I just could not pass that one up. checked Ebay and found user's were costing way more than I paid new. I still think I would have enjoyed putting together that saw but can now concentrate on building my projects with out killing my arm sawing.  john


----------



## firebird (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi

I don't know if this is any use but when I first started in home metalwork I built myself a powered hacksaw using a windscreen wiper motor. Its not the fastest thing in the world but a lot better than cutting by hand. It served me well for quite a while.











Cheers

Rich


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 8, 2011)

I want to build one of those saws. I have just about all the parts but the means to reduce the motor speed to something that will give 60-80 strokes per minute.

My dad had a commercially made power hacksaw when I was a kid. Always wanted one of my own.

I'll also add that you really want real power hacksaw blades it makes a big difference in the quality of the cut.


----------



## jct842 (Feb 8, 2011)

If you go to the dump and canabalize a old washing machine, most have two large pulleys, one with a small pulley attached. what I had was one pulley for a keyed shaft and the other big one/ small one had a 1/2" bronze bush in it. will take 2 vbelts. I was looking for some thing to make the pillow block for the single large pulley when I found the deal on a new saw/

john


----------

